# Last Batch for 2007



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Here's my last batch of baits for '07. Just took them off the wheels this morning. First batch for '08 is already in progress.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Looks good!!! Looks like they will get down very deep.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

they look gr8 , do you test them in the tub???i was just wondering about the lip being almost as long as the bait itself.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Now those puppies are very impressive...I suppose you're planning on not giving the fish a chance...!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

WOW eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!! those look GREAT! I really really really love the body shapes.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

DOH!!! I don't know what I'd do without you guys.



freyedknot said:


> i was just wondering about the lip being almost as long as the bait itself.



Very good question. Originally I'd planned on using a thru-lip line tie on those smaller ones also, and I'd still like to try it. But the bodies I'd already had cut out were drilled with the tie in the nose, so I just went with it. With the tie in the lip, it would have been farther forward, and I'd hoped it would work. To be honest, I hadn't tried this batch out (too many other things going on with the holidays, I forgot). So.... thanks for the question. I brought them up and tub tested them, and the resistance on the lip was too great for the size of the bait with the tie in the nose. I still believe they will work putting the tie farther out in the lip.

So here is what I came up with... considerable trimming of the lip, and the addition of 1/8oz. of lead just behind the front hook hanger for balance. It sat in the water fine without the weight, but wanted to dive on it's side. This seemed to correct the dive. This is the problem with experimenting in the winter, you have to wait til spring to know how they really perform.

Here's a pic of how much I trimmed off compared to a lip the original size.









Thanks again for the question freyedknot. I'm glad those were the only 3 I'd made that way so far. The other 2 sizes work great with that lip size, but they also have more length, and an added hook for weight the small ones don't have.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

eyesman,

I also like the body shape...good work.

Rod


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Killer...just killer. Great job as usual. I love the shape of these. 
Who needs jets and dipsys when you have a crank that may go deep enough to hit salt?


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

All Eyes said:


> Who needs jets and dipsys when you have a crank that may go deep enough to hit salt?



That is my intention. Most of my trolling is done with a set of big boards and mast. Only my last trip out with Het was my first time using dipseys. I also occasionally use jets on the boards. I'm hoping to easily get these down into the 20-25 foot range, if not deeper. I'd like to save the dipseys and jets for pulling spoons and harnesses.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice job eyesman...those look very nice! Doesn't suck you have to wait until spring? I have been busy with a few myself and will post in a few days...still have a few finishing touches to add...those eyes don't have a chance once the crank bite kicks into high gear...and by then you'll probably have your 
120 count ready to go!!! :T :T :T ... :B


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are really sharp, Eyes. I really like the pattern on the bait in the bottom of the stack.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

For you guys that like this shape of bait, I'll try to get them in a format I can upload here and you can use them. Getting ready to head to work now, but I'll get them up soon.


----------

